# iTouch Widget Removal.



## yoiamxt (May 13, 2008)

Hello, i have the newest version of the iTouch, and i would like to remove a couple of the factory installed widgets so i can have more space and i dont use them. 

Is this possible?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, the owners manual for your iTouch tells you how to do it. If you have lost it, you can download it here, and the instructions for what you want is on pages 13-14.


----------

